
Tim Berners-Lee Published a Document Called HTML Tags (1991) - rendall
https://www.webdesignmuseum.org/web-design-history/tim-berners-lee-published-a-document-called-html-tags-1991
======
rendall
Some interesting old tags:

<ISINDEX> "This tag informs the reader that the document is an index
document."

<LISTING> "These styles allow text of fixed-width characters to be embedded
absolutely as is into the document."

<HP1> "Highlighting. The highlighted phrase tags may occur in normal text, and
may be nested."

